# Fix Browser Window Size



## ABSTRAX (Aug 6, 2003)

So I've had the guy working on the graphics for the Freekz website send me over the 'Coming Soon' splash screen to preview, and I want to put it up on the webspace as a placeholder... problem is I can't fit the image to the browser window...

Essentially I need the browser window to be fixed at 800 x 600... I know its possible and it seems like the simplest task but I can't do it...

Help'll be much appreciated...


----------



## drdrew1469 (Nov 30, 2000)

hmm, forcing a window size on your homepage may be tricky. usally to control this a user will click a link or an image which in turn, calls a javascript function to resize the next window. you could just leave your homepage blank and in do a to popup your forced size. with more people running at higher resolutions, what are you trying to accomplish with 800 x 600? I mean, why do you need to force a window size for this graphic?

drew


----------



## ABSTRAX (Aug 6, 2003)

Well, I basically want to avoid this below... how I do it, I don't really mind this just seemed the most obvious way...

As for 800 x 600, that is the size I reduced it to... what would you recommend I reduce it to?


----------



## drdrew1469 (Nov 30, 2000)

i would just center and set my page background to black. all done and looks good!

hth,

drew


----------

